

Brad Feld takes on one of the biggest entrepreneur challenges: Relationships - jejune06
http://pandodaily.com/2013/01/08/brad-feld-takes-on-one-of-the-biggest-entrepreneur-challenges-relationships/

======
vannevar
_It’s one of the biggest reasons I’ve heard young entrepreneurs prefer San
Francisco over LA or New York: not a lot of girls to distract them._

Did Sarah Lacy really just say that?

